# Kerrys buddies the French



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

This should come as no surprise....it's more America-bashing from the Axis of Weasels...this time from our old ally Jacques Chirac of France. Speaking in communist Vietnam (where else,) Mr. Chirac had this to say about the country that has repeatedly saved his countries bacon throughout history.

He said that France was right to stand up to cultural and linguistic diversity. And who is he talking about standing up to? Why of course, the United States! *Chirac warned that the world's different values would be "choked" by American ones.* :******: He said that would lead to a "general world subculture" based around the English language. He says that would be a "real ecological catastrophe."

And what example does he use? Hollywood...he says that Hollywood's domination of the world's movie business was a bad thing, and only governments (typical socialist) could preserve the cultural heritage of nations. Typical BS from the Euro-weenies....they can't compete on the world stage in a particular industry, so they whine about how it's not fair they're losing.

By the way, anybody seen any good French movies lately? I didn't think so.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Saddam, America and France. The first headline on the Duelfer report, which was out yesterday, was that Saddam didn't have weapons of mass destruction (search). We all know that.

The second headline is that France and other countries were bribed by the brutal dictator in the U.N. oil-for-food (search) scam. We predicted that would happen last July.

(BEGIN VIDEO CLIP)

O'REILLY: I mean, France is a corrupt country. We're going to see in the oil-for-food scandal that high-ranking French officials were paid off. The money went through a Paris bank.

(END VIDEO CLIP)

OK and here are the facts: According to chief arms inspector Charles Duelfer (search), at least three high ranking French officials took cash and/or oil vouchers, which were worth millions, in return for assuring Saddam, France would not move against Iraq in the U.N. security council and giving members of Saddam's regime access to French President Jacques Chirac (search). This evidence comes directly from Saddam's files captured after his downfall.

The French ambassador to the U.S.A., Jean David Levitte (search) sent us this statement. "As the Ambassador of France, I have been outraged to read or hear in some media that France had opposed the war in Iraq because our vote might have been bought by Saddam Hussein. Frankly, this is outrageous."

Now we've invited Ambassador Levitte to appear with us next week. In the past, he has declined.

This situation has implications for the presidential race. John Kerry, as you know, has put forth that he will court countries like France to help us in Iraq. That's part of his plan. President Bush has been criticized for alienating France and other countries. But now you know the undercover story. So you can decide which candidate has the right world vision.

President Bush can't directly criticize France, because if re-elected, he needs that country's help in a variety of areas. - But I can.

Just yesterday Jacques Chirac made a series of anti-American statements in Hanoi, Vietnam. Once again, Chirac is an enemy of the United States. - And if you don't believe that, we can't help you.

By the way, "Boycott France" bumper stickers are still available on billoreilly.com. And we urge you to send one to the French embassy in Washington.

But seriously, doesn't this tee you off that we have American soldiers dying in Iraq, while behind the scenes major players in France, Russia and other countries were being bribed by Saddam? It's simply disgraceful.

"Talking Points" urges all Americans to wise up about the war on terror. Many countries in the world simply are not going to help us defeat the Islam fascists. And we have no choice but to defeat them. We have to do it.

So every vote you make on the national level should reflect that reality


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

http://www.spectator.org/dsp_article.asp?art_id=7263


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Yep, the toothless wonder strikes again.

It has been noted repeatedly that the French are not our friends and that we have repeatedly saved their bacon. I agree with this with one disclaimer. Individual French soldiers have not been noted for cowardice or incompetence. It appears by looking back in the history books that France's failings have always been at the leadership level. This should tell us two things. We can't trust the French leadership, and we need to make sure OUR leadership is not following in their footsteps. In my opinion, if you want to see what NOT to do, check out the French.


----------

